# This kid delivers 60% of the time, every time! (vid inside)



## the hittmann (May 30, 2012)

Well i know i said 425, but i have been high rep training for the past couple months so it would have taken my body a couple weeks to get used the heavy weight, but this is good enough for such a short notice. Sorry about the angle/quality, i had to ask the chick at the desk to video it. 

http://youtu.be/Le8S6nX1eXQ
In case you just tuned in, I've been called out for e-statting, so this is for the skeptics, broscientist, fans of heavy ass weight, and ass to grass squats. Yes, grunting does make it more brutal. I'm happy to give advice ect...., why not ask a guy who practices what he preaches. Below are some pictures so you know its me. the one of me, emil wrestler, and jeff loomis isn't relevant but still cool.


----------



## texshred777 (May 30, 2012)

I'll check it out when I get home, youtube's blocked here at work.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 30, 2012)

WARNING: filmed with a potato.


----------



## the hittmann (May 30, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> WARNING: filmed with a potato.



No kidding, I didn't realize it was terrible quality until after the fact. Then I was like screw it, I'm not doing it again. I was pumping some music through my phone it else I would have had her do it with mine.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 30, 2012)

You're like my friend Nick. He's 16, weighs 185 and squats 440. He hit 405 as a freshman in a weightlifting competition.


----------



## the hittmann (May 30, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> You're like my friend Nick. He's 16, weighs 185 and squats 440. He hit 405 as a freshman in a weightlifting competition.



Cool, its all about pushing yourself past what you thought you could do and stay consistent.


----------



## The Analyst (May 31, 2012)

Impressive!


----------



## the hittmann (May 31, 2012)

If anyone could embed the vid I would greatly appreciate it. I tried copying the code, but no luck.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Infamous Impact (May 31, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


>



Based on the crappy angle and quality, it doesn't look below parallel.


----------



## the hittmann (May 31, 2012)

Infamous Impact said:


> Based on the crappy angle and quality, it doesn't look below parallel.



I know its hard to tell but it was below parallel, and thanks for the embed.


----------



## Infamous Impact (May 31, 2012)

the hittmann said:


> I know its hard to tell but it was below parallel, and thanks for the embed.


With how close the bar was to the rack, I believe you, but it's iffy because of the video quality. You might not wanna walk out so much though. Wastes a lot of energy. 3 steps is all you need, one to back out of the pins, one for the other foot, one to position your stance.


----------



## the hittmann (May 31, 2012)

Infamous Impact said:


> With how close the bar was to the rack, I believe you, but it's iffy because of the video quality. You might not wanna walk out so much though. Wastes a lot of energy. 3 steps is all you need, one to back out of the pins, one for the other foot, one to position your stance.



Yeah I'm really pissed at the quality, but hey nothing I can do. Next vid will be better quality/more weight. I'm used to walking back because I always hit my hands/arms on the bar, I'm switching gyms soon so hopefully they will have a better rack.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 1, 2012)

the hittmann said:


> I'm switching gums soon so hopefully they will have a better rack.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah, definitely not below parallel; parallel at best. That knee shaking was pretty scary, but anyway GJDM. 

Also, definitely not 10% bodyfat. You're way too soft looking from what I can tell in the pics- but they were taken with a potato, so.....What method of measurement are you using to calculate this?


Also, you don't need to PM me to aware me of your thread. Some things take time.


----------



## the hittmann (Jun 1, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> Yeah, definitely not below parallel; parallel at best. That knee shaking was pretty scary, but anyway GJDM.
> 
> Also, definitely not 10% bodyfat. You're way too soft looking from what I can tell in the pics- but they were taken with a potato, so.....What method of measurement are you using to calculate this?
> 
> ...



I only sent you a pm because you were the one that specifically called me out, didn't mean anything by it, just wanted you to know it was up. I did my bf at a gym my buddy is a trainer at, they have one of those pod capsules that tells you a bunch of things including bf%, It prob looks like I'm soft due to my lack of tan plus crap pics. And the knee wasn't really shaking, I pushed it out when I went down and when I drove up it came back ina little, but not in a compromising way. My sweatpants made it hard to tell that it was a little lower than parallel(the back of my thighs touched my calves), but to be at 180-185 squatting 400+ AT LEAST parallel is good enough for me. My challenge to you is to put up a video, dl, bench, or squat doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 1, 2012)

Moving a lot of weight is impressive, but being insecure enough to respond to an e-challenge like that, eh not so much. : /


----------



## the hittmann (Jun 2, 2012)

Tiger said:


> Moving a lot of weight is impressive, but being insecure enough to respond to an e-challenge like that, eh not so much. : /



How is it insecure? I did it as a fun challenge, not a quest to prove my manhood. People ask for proof that I can indeed do what I said, and I deliver, I'm now insecure? That's like if I ask if you indeed own (insert random piece of gear) and I would like to see pics. You post some....so you are now insecure? Providing proof now equals insecurity in this thread, but no where else on the internet.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jun 2, 2012)

the hittmann said:


> I only sent you a pm because you were the one that specifically called me out, didn't mean anything by it, just wanted you to know it was up. I did my bf at a gym my buddy is a trainer at, they have one of those pod capsules that tells you a bunch of things including bf%, It prob looks like I'm soft due to my lack of tan plus crap pics. And the knee wasn't really shaking, I pushed it out when I went down and when I drove up it came back ina little, but not in a compromising way. My sweatpants made it hard to tell that it was a little lower than parallel(the back of my thighs touched my calves), but to be at 180-185 squatting 400+ AT LEAST parallel is good enough for me. My challenge to you is to put up a video, dl, bench, or squat doesn't matter to me.


Those pods are fucking rubbish mate. When I started at the gym and weighed myself I was 82.5kg @ 14% according to the thing, half a year later I tried again and was 85kg @ 18%. By that logic, I'd have lost over a kg of LBM...


----------



## the hittmann (Jun 2, 2012)

UnderTheSign said:


> Those pods are fucking rubbish mate. When I started at the gym and weighed myself I was 82.5kg @ 14% according to the thing, half a year later I tried again and was 85kg @ 18%. By that logic, I'd have lost over a kg of LBM...



You could be right, ive only used one once, but your body can change a lot in 6 months too, who knows. I've also had it done where you use the skinfold caliper ect, and was 10-11ish, that wad about a month ago. Companies try to over complicate working out with ridiculous machines, imo some of the best bodies where created 20-30yrs ago with the most basic of weights and machines, so I wouldn't be surprised if they did screw up often.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 2, 2012)

the hittmann said:


> How is it insecure? I did it as a fun challenge, not a quest to prove my manhood. People ask for proof that I can indeed do what I said, and I deliver, I'm now insecure? That's like if I ask if you indeed own (insert random piece of gear) and I would like to see pics. You post some....so you are now insecure? Providing proof now equals insecurity in this thread, but no where else on the internet.




One guy with an internet-anger problem called you out in an e-fight and you rushed off to prove it, thats all. I dont see the attraction of flaring my peacock feathers so someone on the internet eats crow.


----------



## the hittmann (Jun 2, 2012)

Tiger said:


> One guy with an internet-anger problem called you out in an e-fight and you rushed off to prove it, thats all. I dont see the attraction of flaring my peacock feathers so someone on the internet eats crow.



Lol, I see where your coming from, but a few other people did question it as well. Plus I have no vids of my max attempts so I thought it needed to be done regardless. It was funny to see peoples reaction at the gym too.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jun 2, 2012)

Tiger said:


> One guy with an internet-anger problem called you out in an e-fight and you rushed off to prove it, thats all. I dont see the attraction of flaring my peacock feathers so someone on the internet eats crow.




Internet-anger problem? So I guess we should call yours an internet-whining problem? Or a giving-input-when-nobody-asked-for-your-input problem?  For someone who's so quick to tell everyone else to 'just ignore it', you're not doing a very good job of that yourself. It seems like you really enjoy telling everyone what they should and should not ignore, every chance you get. Practice what you preach, or maybe just let people hash it out themselves. I really don't understand where this is coming from when you put up a video on or around the same day as him, yet I didn't see any commentary about 'proof of dick size' regarding that.
Videos, when it comes to lifting, are always a good idea. Form-check and outside perspective. If there is a downside to this, I don't see what it is.




UnderTheSign said:


> Those pods are fucking rubbish mate. When I started at the gym and weighed myself I was 82.5kg @ 14% according to the thing, half a year later I tried again and was 85kg @ 18%. By that logic, I'd have lost over a kg of LBM...



They are. The hand-held testers are the worst/least accurate. Calipers I have found to be really inaccurate as well and measuring consistently about 2-3% lower than actual bodyfat. From the pictures I was guessing about 12.5-13% so that would follow suit.


----------



## the hittmann (Jun 2, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> Internet-anger problem? So I guess we should call yours an internet-whining problem? Or a giving-input-when-nobody-asked-for-your-input problem?  For someone who's so quick to tell everyone else to 'just ignore it', you're not doing a very good job of that yourself. It seems like you really enjoy telling everyone what they should and should not ignore, every chance you get. Practice what you preach, or maybe just let people hash it out themselves. I really don't understand where this is coming from when you put up a video on or around the same day as him, yet I didn't see any commentary about 'proof of dick size' regarding that.
> Videos, when it comes to lifting, are always a good idea. Form-check and outside perspective. If there is a downside to this, I don't see what it is.
> 
> 
> ...


Really dude, you know that they consistently measure less? I'm just curious, to me it sounds like your a personal trainer with a mob of clients. If I'm not mistaken at the beginning of the year you were over 25% which is on the line of obese. I give you mad props for dropping it, but you have an attitude of your word is law.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jun 3, 2012)

the hittmann said:


> Really dude, you know that they consistently measure less? I'm just curious, to me it sounds like your a personal trainer with a mob of clients. If I'm not mistaken at the beginning of the year you were over 25% which is on the line of obese. I give you mad props for dropping it, but you have an attitude of your word is law.




Yes, I do know this. Most people know this. This isn't 'my opinion', I'm dealing in fact. It has nothing to do with you at all, guy. I'm not saying it just because YOU used that measurement- I would say that to anyone who uses those methods. The only true bf% test you can get done is the hydro-static water one. Calipers can be inaccurate for a variety of reasons- most notably, human error. I've had people test me and say I was at 8-9% when I was really at 12, 13, or 14%. I made them do it again and they got the same reading. Some people end up "flexing", whether on-purpose or not and over-testing pinching the same area over and over again can compress the fat around and cause misreadings. I've always found calipers to give LOW readings which is why I don't use them. It's just not accurate. Sure it's a great ego-boost, but it's not what's actually there. I wouldn't use them if they gave higher readings either. The hand-held testers are all over the place. You can do it five times in a row and not get the same reading twice. 
However, with calipers they can be useful to track and monitor progress, if you were to do your own measurements each time and not do anything to cause a 'false positive', if you will. 
The scale that I used I found to be accurate within 1%, but more importantly it was accurate or proportional to the body fat I was actually losing. Ultimately the final number was irrelevant. If I started at 15 and ended at 10, or if I started at 20 and ended at 15, it was a 5% loss eitherway, and that was the number I was most concerned with. 


And yes, you are mistaken. I started at 22.5%, not 25. "Starting at" is misleading as well because implies that I was at a constant 22.5% prior to the contest, which was not the case at all. About a month out from the start of the contest I deliberately 'let myself go' in an attempt to add as much fat/weight as possible. I stopped lifting as well. I was able to add about 3.5-4.0% fat. It's easy for me to gain or lose. I thought I was in a decent starting position, but I've learned a lot for the next one(s). I have a better idea what their judges are looking for and I know now that I probably shouldn't start above 15% so I can get to a low enough bf% in the allotted time. 

Already bulking for the next one.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 3, 2012)

popcorn.gif


----------



## the hittmann (Jun 3, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> Yes, I do know this. Most people know this. This isn't 'my opinion', I'm dealing in fact. It has nothing to do with you at all, guy. I'm not saying it just because YOU used that measurement- I would say that to anyone who uses those methods. The only true bf% test you can get done is the hydro-static water one. Calipers can be inaccurate for a variety of reasons- most notably, human error. I've had people test me and say I was at 8-9% when I was really at 12, 13, or 14%. I made them do it again and they got the same reading. Some people end up "flexing", whether on-purpose or not and over-testing pinching the same area over and over again can compress the fat around and cause misreadings. I've always found calipers to give LOW readings which is why I don't use them. It's just not accurate. Sure it's a great ego-boost, but it's not what's actually there. I wouldn't use them if they gave higher readings either. The hand-held testers are all over the place. You can do it five times in a row and not get the same reading twice.
> However, with calipers they can be useful to track and monitor progress, if you were to do your own measurements each time and not do anything to cause a 'false positive', if you will.
> The scale that I used I found to be accurate within 1%, but more importantly it was accurate or proportional to the body fat I was actually losing. Ultimately the final number was irrelevant. If I started at 15 and ended at 10, or if I started at 20 and ended at 15, it was a 5% loss eitherway, and that was the number I was most concerned with.
> 
> ...


Yeah those handhelds are a piece of junk. We should do another ss.org transformation contest, maybe a guitar for the winner? That would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 3, 2012)

Uncreative123 said:


> Internet-anger problem? So I guess we should call yours an internet-whining problem? Or a giving-input-when-nobody-asked-for-your-input problem?  For someone who's so quick to tell everyone else to 'just ignore it', you're not doing a very good job of that yourself. It seems like you really enjoy telling everyone what they should and should not ignore, every chance you get. Practice what you preach, or maybe just let people hash it out themselves. I really don't understand where this is coming from when you put up a video on or around the same day as him, yet I didn't see any commentary about 'proof of dick size' regarding that.



LOL easy there, wouldnt want to make you angry.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jun 3, 2012)

ITT


----------



## MacTown09 (Jun 3, 2012)

Heavy squatting and it looked at least parallel to me if not even lower! Definitely some good strength


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 5, 2012)

Let's tone it down a bit in here, K? Continuous use of nasty overtones will lead to multiple naps.


----------



## avenger (Jun 6, 2012)

This is what happens when you let testosterone raging gym guys make threads.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 6, 2012)

inb4 more rage


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 6, 2012)

Pity you won't be able to post more for a month. Anyone else want to be stupid and try my patience?


----------



## the hittmann (Jun 6, 2012)

avenger said:


> This is what happens when you let testosterone raging gym guys make threads.



I didn't think it got that out of hand, well atleast compared to some forums, lol. I was never angry, but I guess one thing can be interpreted different ways without actually being able to hear tone of voice.


----------

